# Magura Dämpfer CP Air 190mm Einbaulänge (Rond Design)



## Paddinho (27. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Daempfer-CP-Air-190mm-Einbaulaenge-Rond-Design_W0QQitemZ300105750667QQihZ020QQcategoryZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

